# Thermachoice



## curlindasinger156 (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I bill thermachoice as a supply as it is very expensive and not a routine supply in addition to endo ablation?  Do I use the code 99070? help!


----------



## capricew (Mar 19, 2010)

*Caprice*

It depends on who you are billing for-

I bill for an ASC that does this procedure all the time.  We supply the Thermachoice.  However, it does not meet the requirement of an implant so we cannot bill it.  What we have started doing is we carved out code 58563 with our individual payers to insure that the high cost of the supply was covered.  

I am not sure if this helps or not, but if you are billing for the physician and he is supplying the Thermachoice then 99070 does seem appropriate.

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------

